

Voat.co: “We have begun discussions with more than one venture capitalist firm” - Mahn
https://voat.co/

======
DrNathan100
Voat is as close to a Reddit clone as any website I have seen. The format as
worked very well for Reddit for these years now but I'm curious to see if Voat
will be able to pull it off.

------
MollyR
I'm surprised there aren't more reddit clones making waves. Is there a reason
voat.co has been growing so fast ?

~~~
Lavr_Kornilov
Reddit has been going through drama after banning one of its largest hate
subreddits and sacking a public facing employee. This has spurred a large
number of users to look for other sites.

~~~
guidedlight
A big factor in Digg's demise was that Reddit was a smaller, scalable
competitor that was able to accommodate the influx of users.

This time Voat is there but it still isn't a viable alternative; given that it
isn't able to scale its technology. If they focus on fixing this, then it's
just a matter of time before everyone an incident occurs that decides the
grass is greener over there.

I'm surprised that community happiness isn't taken more seriously at Reddit.
It's their biggest asset, and the whole Digg experience shows that it can be
lost so easily.

~~~
rezistik
As an early evacuee from Digg to Reddit, Reddit wasn't scalable at the time.
It was constantly down.

------
dummy7953
"Oh hi Mr. VC, could I interest you in funding a website that specializes in
hating fat people?"

~~~
rezistik
Historically it's been very difficult to make social media sites profitable.
Did Digg ever make a profit? To my knowledge Reddit is still in the red.

There has also been a large rhythmic trend of migrations especially in social.
So it's very possible people are ready to move on to Voat, the question is
will Voat find a way to make a profit?

They've mentioned exploring some interesting profit models, such as paid
subscriptions and content sharing. I'd really like to see them make a big push
with a reddit gold similar component but in a better way.

Essentially patronage for social media or content curation.

------
ccvannorman
i hope the priority of Any new interest will be to change the name. Several
times now i've thought, "what the heck was that Reddit competitor called?"

~~~
drunkcatsdgaf
they just changed names this year from whoaverse.

